# Karma for Photos?



## corazon (Apr 14, 2006)

I've noticed myself wanting to give karma out for some of the member photos.  Just wondering if the mods have discussed this and if so, I'd like to know your views.  I think karma for photos would be a good idea.


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think we have the option to do that. Feel free to just pick a post that person made though and in the Karma comments you can indicate it is for the photo.


----------



## corazon (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks GB.  Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

You never know if you don't ask


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm still trying to put a photo "someplace"....lol....somehow I don't seem to know what I'm doing....


----------

